# Two more watercolours



## Darfion (May 23, 2007)

...from Darfion Studios












Hope you like them


----------



## Antarctican (May 23, 2007)

Yes, I like them! Lovely images.


----------



## terri (May 23, 2007)

Your watercolors always make me want to be in them, Darf.


----------



## Darfion (May 23, 2007)

Thank you for that. What a nice thing to say :hugs:


----------



## vonnagy (May 27, 2007)

Darf - these are really amazing. I haven't seen your work in a while and this is best I've seen  

PS - any chance you'll be south of Lancashire this July?


----------



## Darfion (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Mark.  There's a very good chance i'll be in the South of lancashire this July.  Where abouts in South lancs?   Just PM me when you have details.


----------



## Darfion (May 28, 2007)

Hang on a mo.  I LIVE in South Lancashire. So yes.


----------



## slizerama (Jun 17, 2007)

These are beautiful!  How long have you been painting?


----------

